

Android native date and time pickers with Trigger.io - amirnathoo
http://trigger.io/cross-platform-application-development-blog/2012/11/16/new-feature-roundup-native-date-time-picker-analytics-with-flurry-android-events/

======
wbrendel
The new date picker certainly looks better than before, but I think the plus
and minus buttons are a little confusing. Not sure what will happen when I
click plus above November. I assume it will change to December because
11+1=12, but I could also understand why it might change to October (I expect
a list of months to go from January at the top to December at the bottom. I
would think clicking the button above the month would go up in that list, to
October).

That minor point aside, great job!

------
ahorak
These guys are just killing it, moving fast and building a fantastically
engineered service.

~~~
sgrove
I agree, the support has been fantastic as well. I see so much potential in
their offering, I keep hoping they'll open a way for others to contribute
modules/libraries in a kind of marketplace. Good tech/product/market fit like
this always causes me to get a bit swept up in the excitement - well done
guys!

------
mdwrigh2
I get that they're showing Android 2.3 (which is still the most popular), or
at least I assume it isn't earlier than 2.3, but this is definitely fixed on
Android 4.0 and above which would've been nice to mention. Screenshot:
[https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0NZ9_re99x1VzlKVldwNGRhMWc/...](https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0NZ9_re99x1VzlKVldwNGRhMWc/edit?pli=1)

~~~
amirnathoo
Interesting! What version of Android / device did you take that screenshot
with?

In general it doesn't appear to be fixed: <http://caniuse.com/#feat=input-
datetime>

And I verified it just now in an Android 4.1 emulator going to this url to
test:
[http://www.w3schools.com/html/tryit.asp?filename=tryhtml5_in...](http://www.w3schools.com/html/tryit.asp?filename=tryhtml5_input_type_date)

~~~
BitMastro
It works fine with chrome, but not with the default browser. IIRC from 4.2 the
default browser will be chrome as well.

------
bdfh42
Mobiscroll looks great in the Android browser (and on lots of others)
<http://demo.mobiscroll.com/> \- working hand in hand with jQuery Mobile.

